# Whitley Bay Summer 2049



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

To celebrate 50 years of the MkI TT we are proposing to have a vast evenTT at the Whitley Bay Holiday Park http://www.whitleybay-caravans.co.uk/

We will be welcoming guests from all parts of the country and passport checks will be in place at The Metrocentre,Tyne Tunnels,The Tyne Bridge and Blyth. 
Our advice is to book early as the prime sites tend to sell out early (I'm sure any members from Glasgow know this all too well) Local amenities include the pitch and put , ice creams and chip shops,Blue Reef and the world famous Wave Pool . 
Convoys will be organised along the sea front to and from Tynemouth although for security reasons leaving the car or even opening the window might not be a good idea. Translators will be available for those of you not use to the local dialect 
Book early to avoid dissapointment.

Wallsendmag+1
Hev+Hope
Yellow +6
Mighty Tee +1


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Put phope and I down for it please! :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hev said:


> Put phope and I down for it please! :lol:
> 
> Hev x


Sorry Hev...... but rethink please

Wont you be 110 then? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Redscouse said:


> Sorry Hev...... but rethink please
> 
> Wont you be 110 then? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I have you know I'll be in my prime.......at 74 :lol: 









Hev x


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I will be 106 then, book me in, but I may require a taxi, or perhaps some one can arrange to collect me from West Wales.Will let you know closer to the event.. :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

If you look like that ^^^ @ 74, ill be popping round i think

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Redscouse said:


> If you look like that ^^^ @ 74, ill be popping round i think
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


phope might have something to say about that tho :-*

Hev x


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I will do my best to make it but I will be almost as old as Joe by then :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Please note anyone is welcome so even if you don't know what you will be driving then don't let that stop you signing up for this once(really you won't come back) in a lifetime trip. I forgot to mention the Magic Latern does pub meals 2 for one at all time ,just in case you are undecided to go or not.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Who will hold the deposit monies? No one old I hope [smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Maybe we should all meet up in advance. I dunno, like some kinda pre-meet, meet. If you see what I mean.

Anyone got a spare weekend towards the end of december 2025? :?

Hold on a minute. Whiltley bay is no good. Wont it be under 40ft of sea water by then, what with golbal warming and all :? :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

CamV6 said:


> Maybe we should all meet up in advance. I dunno, like some kinda pre-meet, meet. If you see what I mean.
> 
> Anyone got a spare weekend towards the end of december 2025? :?
> 
> Hold on a minute. Whiltley bay is no good. Wont it be under 40ft of sea water by then, what with golbal warming and all :? :?


No Cam we're fine the organising committee (without asking anyone else) specifically picked the caravan park as it is about 100ft above sea level.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Hmm looks like everyone's busy on 2049 :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Come on folks I've been to Monaco and it doesn't look like this


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

This thread is not as daft as it seems. I intend to enter into cryopreservation in the hope that a cure will be found for spending too much time on here :lol: :lol:

I like to keep ahead of the game, in the starting blocks as it were, so my carer has already registered me as brain dead now, which attracts a generous discount. :wink:

Anybody up for a group buy?

Joe 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTCool said:


> so my carer has already registered me as brain dead now, which attracts a generous discount. :wink:


We can back you up on that Joe :wink: :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Andy, Cryonics UK are looking for a north east representative and there's a further discount if I introduce a friend. How about it? Oh I forgot, you're no friend of mine :lol: :lol:

Joe


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTCool said:


> Andy, Cryonics UK are looking for a north east representative and there's a further discount if I introduce a friend. How about it? Oh I forgot, you're no friend of mine :lol: :lol:
> 
> Joe


You know me Joe I have no friends [smiley=bigcry.gif] :wink:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Andy, Cryonics UK are looking for a north east representative and there's a further discount if I introduce a friend. How about it? Oh I forgot, you're no friend of mine :lol: :lol:
> ...


That's not true 

Joe


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

[/quote] You know me Joe I have no friends [smiley=bigcry.gif] :wink:[/quote]

That's not true  Joe[/quote]

Joe you know the pie man loves andy :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I have just found I can not make it this time round... will I be ok for the 2099 hover trip to Lindisfarne?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Actually, I think I'm busy that weekend...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jammyd said:


> I have just found I can not make it this time round... will I be ok for the 2099 hover trip to Lindisfarne?


I'm looking forward to throwing the Tide Table away. Did you know Andy took the roadster to Holy Island last time we went , through all that salt water


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

phodge said:


> Actually, I think I'm busy that weekend...


Wait until nearer the time , your plans may fall through.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Put me down +1 however I am worried that with all this lowering of carbon emissions that beach will be part of the massive "Whitley Glacier" caused buy the on-set of of the next ice age. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just found out that you can use your Tesco rewards at 4x their face value so start saving those points now.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Any chance of a video?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

CamV6 said:


> Any chance of a video?


What in the caravan ?


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

When can we do a recce? :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

CamV6 said:


> When can we do a recce? :?


I can pop round tonight if you want, looks better in the dark anyway :lol:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Just checked the diary and we can make it 

Should have got my new TTS by then [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Will that be a MkIV or MkV..??


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Just realised I am double booked that date. Can you give us more notice next time?


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Not sure that I can run to the MkV besides the MkIV is the real classic

The MkVs look like all the other Audi s just not distinctive enough :?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

But the MkIV is so old-fashioned. And they're so cheap now, all the chavs are buying them....


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Hmmmm you have a point there, apparently some have even been modified   

But regardless I think it will be the MkIV for me


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I think I'll hold out for the MkVI. All that kudos for having something new....and at £250k, it'll keep the chavs away!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

phodge said:


> I think I'll hold out for the MkVI. All that kudos for having something new....and at £250k, it'll keep the chavs away!


Only going for the base model Penny?


----------

